# replacement engine on splitter??



## treesrgreat (Nov 30, 2011)

My wood splittter is 30+ years old and it has a 5 hp Briggs on it. The engine is simply worn out. I have looked/priced Briggs, and I have looked/priced a Subaru. 
Anyone have any experience with the Subaru small engines? (I see DR is putting Subaru on their Rapid Fire splitter) 
The warranty on the Briggs is 2 yrs. and the Subaru is 3 yrs. The Subaru is less money. Both have cast iron lined cylinder. 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Subaru on my splitter. Very good engine! One of the best.


----------



## Toxic2 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would run the subaru.. I am sure it is just as good if not better than BnS..


----------



## chucker (Nov 30, 2011)

Toxic2 said:


> I would run the subaru.. I am sure it is just as good if not better than BnS..



when ever you can buy north american made!! briggs is the best in my book!! north or south of the canadian border...


----------



## triptester (Dec 1, 2011)

Briggs is a North American brand but like so many other North American brands they are are often made in China, especially the smaller horse power models.

I was in a store the other day and after looking at many major USA brand tools and products I had a hard time finding items that were not made in China even when they had high US prices.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 1, 2011)

Treesgreat, I've got a lot of equipment powered by small engines on the farm, I've got a little generator with a Subaru that has been flawless. Stay away from the Honda GC engines, they are typically black and mainly plastic, I've had two fail on log splitters, both have dropped valves. They are just plain junk and don't deserve the Honda name. I've also had great luck with Robyn engines. 
If your on a budget you cannot beat the little engines from Harbor Freight for the money, I pump water all summer long with a 2" water pump from a large spring pond, the two pumps will prolly average six hours a day, six days a week, I've replaced the engines with the HF engines and one is on it's second year and the other has a year on it. These things get minimal maint, the oil gets checked every time we fill them up and away they go, I believe they have a 6.5 hp on sale for 99.00 right now. For no more than most wood splitters run I wouldn't hesitate to use one of them. I have had excellent service out of mine. They are used at full load pumping 2" water lines for irrigation purposes, neither one uses a drop of oil. I just re-powered a log splitter with a 11 hp briggs, but already had it setting around or I would have went the HF route. They are almost identical clones on Honda's GX engines.


----------



## treesrgreat (Dec 1, 2011)

I failed to mention the engine that I have been looking at is the SP-170 in the Subaru on the small engine warehouse.com web site. What models do you have experience with?
Thanks.


----------



## Bucko (Dec 1, 2011)

I also have done well with the HF engines. My splitter had one on it when it got crackhead liberated about a month ago. Im sure whoever got it is impressed as well.


----------



## kd460 (Dec 1, 2011)

Regarding the harbor freight engines: Are you guys talking about the "predator" engines?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 1, 2011)

treesrgreat said:


> I failed to mention the engine that I have been looking at is the SP-170 in the Subaru on the small engine warehouse.com web site. What models do you have experience with?
> Thanks.



Mine is a Subaru Robin 4.5 HP. Don't know the model.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was up in Wisconsin at a jobsite and passed by a Briggs and Straton factory, pretty big place. Looks like it could have been the foundry.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 1, 2011)

I have had great luck with the HF (harbor freight) greyhound engines, both a 6.5 on the splitter and a 13 on the simplicity. HF has replaced the greyhound line with the Predator line which get great reviews as well. I have a 212cc (6.5-7hp) on its way now for 106.99 shipped (let me know if you would like the coupon #). I plan on replacing a 5hp tecumseh on a snowblower. I have had a positive experience with the Briggs OHV, subaru, honda gx & robin side shaft engines as well. You just can touch any of those previously listed for 106.99, heck not even a well used one for that. I might make me sound lazy but I would rather removed a tecumseh and sell if for $20-50 dollars and replace it with a china clone than spend the time trouble shooting and searching for parts for a tecumseh. I know very unAmerican of me.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Briggs 1650 has been great to me. Just change the oil regularly.


----------



## calcommon (Dec 1, 2011)

I have used HF as replacement engines on everything from rototilliers to go carts, the last one went on a sod cutter, as much as I hate to admit it they are a decent value. The 6.5's go on sale for $100, I can't rebuild a brigg's for $100!! I have gotten into the habit of buying one when they go on sale, it rarely sits for more than a couple months before I hang it on something.


----------



## kd460 (Dec 1, 2011)

So I guess now instead of "Greyhound" engines, HF has "Predator" engines. Does anyone have any experience with them? 

Regarding the greyhounds or the predators, do they sound more like Briggs or do they have the quieter Honda sound?

Also, what about parts availability? 

MESUPRA, I would like the info on the coupon pleeeze! Thanks, KD


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 1, 2011)

kd460 said:


> So I guess now instead of "Greyhound" engines, HF has "Predator" engines. Does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> Regarding the greyhounds or the predators, do they sound more like Briggs or do they have the quieter Honda sound?
> 
> ...



I have no experience with the predators, but the greyhounds were honda clones. I personally have had real good luck with them. I assume the new predators are also honda clones.


----------



## reaperman (Dec 1, 2011)

The HF Greyhound engine is made by Lifan. These engines are still available thru other merchants under the Lifan name for around $150, which is still a good price for this engine. A quick google search will bring up vendors.

Kind of a shame HF no longer carries the engine. Since HF is known for putting on good sales.


----------



## husky455rancher (Dec 1, 2011)

harbor freight 6.5 alll day baby! i replaced a cheap 5hp honda with this and its like night and day. its even quieter to boot. i wouldnt hesitate a second to buy another one.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 2, 2011)

The HF sound just like the Honda's, quiet, compared to the Briggs type engine, just got a flyer today the 6.5 hp predator is on sale from reg 179.99 on *SALE for 99.99* coupon code 70599688, 
You can't beat it for the money. It's a Honda clone, 212cc 6.5 hp overhead valve engine. If I needed to replace an engine I'd be on my way to HF.


----------



## kd460 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I am looking at a vertical engine to replace a briggs that is on my huskee 22 ton splitter.

It looks like the vertical is a 6 hp 173cc engine (did not find it in a 212cc). I also did not find torque ratings, but the current briggs is 6.75 ft lbs of torque. I suppose they are nearly the same and it will work. Thanks, KD


----------



## Streblerm (Dec 2, 2011)

kd460 said:


> So I guess now instead of "Greyhound" engines, HF has "Predator" engines. Does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> Regarding the greyhounds or the predators, do they sound more like Briggs or do they have the quieter Honda sound?
> 
> ...



Regarding the predator vs. greyhound, I think they are of the same quality and probably the same manufacturer. I have heard that they changed them slightly to avoid patent infringement on the honda design. I have several of the greyhound engines "in stock" from when they were closing them out. I bought them for between 50-75$. I am running one on a go-cart and one on a troybilt tiller. Both of them start and run flawlessly. Literally they start on one pull from cold. I did have a problem with the oil level sensor on one but I just disconnected it. I am running one of the predator vertical engines on an older push mower. It runs circles around the briggs it replaced. Quiet, smooth, and powerful. You can't run it at full throttle unless you want to be covered in grass. The mower spends most of it's time mowing a steep slope. The briggs engines all have aluminum bores and only last about a year before they burn so much oil they become mosquito foggers. I have one year on the (cast iron bore) predator engine and so far so good. If it only lasted one year I would still buy another. Even at full price they are cheaper than the lowest price briggs engine.

I like HF quite a bit but I am not blind to the fact that a lot of the stuff they sell is junk. Their engines, greyhound or predator, are not in that camp. I would not hesitate to recommend one or use one on any project.


----------



## Streblerm (Dec 2, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Well, I am looking at a vertical engine to replace a briggs that is on my huskee 22 ton splitter.
> 
> It looks like the vertical is a 6 hp 173cc engine (did not find it in a 212cc). I also did not find torque ratings, but the current briggs is 6.75 ft lbs of torque. I suppose they are nearly the same and it will work. Thanks, KD



That vertical engine is a champ. The mower I put the vertical shaft predator engine on had the exact same briggs engine as my 22 ton Huskee. The predator is at least twice the engine that the briggs ever was! The only issue you will have is the predator vertical engine was designed for a lawnmower so it has a built in flywheel brake. It wouldn't be too hard to defeat it though. I have seriously considered buying another one of the vertical predators just to keep on hand.


----------



## kd460 (Dec 2, 2011)

Streblerm said:


> That vertical engine is a champ. The mower I put the vertical shaft predator engine on had the exact same briggs engine as my 22 ton Huskee. The predator is at least twice the engine that the briggs ever was! The only issue you will have is the predator vertical engine was designed for a lawnmower so it has a built in flywheel brake. It wouldn't be too hard to defeat it though. I have seriously considered buying another one of the vertical predators just to keep on hand.




Good info, that is kind of what I am doing...Getting a spare engine for my splitter and would like it to be a little quieter as well (like honda quiet). 

Not sure how the flywheel brake would affect things with a splitter? Anyone have any input on that? 

I was looking at used Honda GC engines (would love a GX but harder to find and more $$) but for the $$ and since this thread popped up, I figure I would give the HF engines a try. Same $$ new Predator vs used Honda GC. Thanks, KD


----------



## kd460 (Dec 2, 2011)

So it looks like $118 delivered (tax and shipping included) to my front door using a 20% off coupon.

Do you guys think that is a good deal or should I hold off? I don't have to get the engine right now, so I can hold out for a better discount or sale price if I had to...KD


----------



## reaperman (Dec 2, 2011)

kd460 said:


> So it looks like $118 delivered (tax and shipping included) to my front door using a 20% off coupon.
> 
> Do you guys think that is a good deal or should I hold off? I don't have to get the engine right now, so I can hold out for a better discount or sale price if I had to...KD



If you dont feel like buying right now, I can guarantee it will go on sale again in the near future. Will it be cheaper than the sale price now? Probably not, HF does put engines on sale on a regular basis, but the sale price in mostly the same. The reason the greyhound engines got so cheap is they were simply liquidating their stock to make room for the predator brand engine.


----------



## iowa (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought a 6.5hp horizontal greyhound over a yr ago for my splitter I'm building now. I put oil and gas in it. Choked it, pulled once-nothing, pulled twice - it started. Unbelievable. Quiet, and transitions well. Not bad for $99.


----------



## Streblerm (Dec 3, 2011)

kd460 said:


> Not sure how the flywheel brake would affect things with a splitter? Anyone have any input on that?
> 
> I was looking at used Honda GC engines (would love a GX but harder to find and more $$) but for the $$ and since this thread popped up, I figure I would give the HF engines a try. Same $$ new Predator vs used Honda GC. Thanks, KD



The flywheel brake is the deadman safety on this engine. it gets hooked to that bar on the handle of a lawnmower so that if you let go the engine stops immediately. You would either need to dismantle this or permanently affix it in the off position for use on a splitter. 

I have a honda GC engine and it is OK but it is an aluminum bore. The harbor freight and GX honda engines are a cast iron bore. I have heard that the aluminum bore engines are designed with a 50-100hr lifespan. A cast iron bore is probably ten times that.



kd460 said:


> So it looks like $118 delivered (tax and shipping included) to my front door using a 20% off coupon.
> 
> Do you guys think that is a good deal or should I hold off? I don't have to get the engine right now, so I can hold out for a better discount or sale price if I had to...KD



I would hold off if you don't need the engine right away. According to my latest HF sale flier they are "on sale" for $129. I have seen them for as little as $99. That is what I paid for the one I have on the push mower. Another thought is the 6.5hp horizontal engines are $99 right now. I'm sure the pump on your splitter could be adapted to horizontal configuration, it just depends on how much you want to modify. 

One thing is for sure. A spare engine in the garage pretty much guarantees that the engine you intend to replace will run almost forever:msp_smile:


----------



## Big L (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a Harbor Freight 4kW gen set (4.6kW max) that was purchased about 5 years ago, with a 9hp 265cc Robin/Subaru EX series engine. It has never failed, always started by the second pull. And with Irene and the Nor'easter this fall, it ran 14 hours a day for over two weeks without a hiccup. Btw ... my beater car is a '98 Subaru Legacy Outback wagon with 201k miles on it that I bought for $500 three years ago!! Freakin' great car!

my 2¢ worth 

LW


----------



## TFPace (Dec 3, 2011)

*Harbor Freight too*

Take a look at this link.

Predator 212 cc OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine - Certified for All States Except California


----------



## zogger (Dec 3, 2011)

treesrgreat said:


> My wood splittter is 30+ years old and it has a 5 hp Briggs on it. The engine is simply worn out. I have looked/priced Briggs, and I have looked/priced a Subaru.
> Anyone have any experience with the Subaru small engines? (I see DR is putting Subaru on their Rapid Fire splitter)
> The warranty on the Briggs is 2 yrs. and the Subaru is 3 yrs. The Subaru is less money. Both have cast iron lined cylinder.
> Thanks for your input.



There are two more options, the cheap chinese diesels, which get as good of reviews as the cheap chinese gassers (albeit more expensive) and then electric. For a stay in place forever splitter, I would think an electric motor would trump any liquid fueled engine, just for ease of use, quietness, ability to run it inside the garage or another building and not worry about fumes, reliability, etc. 

For liquid fueled I am just prejudiced now, diesel all the way.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 3, 2011)

Stay away from the Honda GC 160's they are an absolute pos. In fact I've got one that was run less than a week on a Troy-Bilt Splitter, it's like new, I'll take 50.00 for the thing plus actual shipping. That's how much I hate the pos, been thru two of them, they drop valves like rain. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I'll take the HF engine over it anyday.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 7, 2011)

Just received my HF 212cc Predator engine yesterday. I was able to purchase the engine for 99.99 with the 6.99 shipping. I have not had a chance to run the engine yet however when comparing it to the HF blue greyhound engine everything on the outside looks very comparable. I actually like the air filtration setup better (tooless design) & the fuel and choke lever are smoother to operate. I should have it mounted to the Simplicity 560 snowblower tomorrow evening and will write a quick synopsis as soon as snow flies.

On a side note I just picked up a Mac 605 chainsaw in real nice condition from a friend, any idea on how it would compare to a 346, 353 or 026? am I going to hate it? will it pull a 20" + bar? is it a decent saw? any mods? etc.


----------

